# Debussy: Clair de Lune orchestral arrangement



## cherylhorne (May 31, 2019)

Hi all,
I'm looking for the orchestral arrangement of Clair de Lune (Debussy) by Lucien Cailliet -
I've looked everywhere on the internet but to no avail.
Is there anywhere that I can get a score and/or parts for my orchestra please?
Preferably in a pdf format...
Appreciate the help!
Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's published: Edition Lemoine HERE and more info HERE. Great arrangement - as expected.

I knew Lucien - he taught a brief course on writing for clarinets that I attended. Wonderful man, good teacher - really knew his stuff. Since I first heard it I've had the conviction that his version of Pictures at an Exhibition is superior to the more famous Ravel. No one else did, and the score and parts in the Philadelphia Orchestra library are in dire condition.

Good luck!


----------

